# Aline bar line verticaly in sibelius 7



## Kostia (May 20, 2016)

Hello guys!
how can I aline bar line verticaly in Sibelius 7
so the bar must be the same size.


----------



## Maximvs (May 21, 2016)

Can you please be more specific, an example will help better understand what you are trying to accomplish. 

Cheers,

Max


----------

